# eXclusive catfood? anyone try this?



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

The last owner of this cat told me a few brands that were good that he likes. The one i got at walmart was the purina in the red bag he likes the blue bag better but it has cornmeal so he ate alot and took some big ol poopers. I decided to get this eXclusive stuff and after about 3 days i cant believe how much he eats. I put 4 bowls down, the purina blue, red and the eXclusive. He wont touch the old stuff and he only ate like a handfull of the new stuff and he fell right to sleep.

My friend told me the better the food is the less they eat but wow i didnt expect that. I got 2 bags and this is gona last me FOREVER!  i figured it would be near $10. a bag. but it wasnt to bad, only $6. as long as he likes it and its good for him its all good. I thought he was poopin outside because he hardly goes now.

puuuuuurfect! :lol:


----------



## micp879 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ingredient wise, I would say its a decent food, especially for a food made by Purina. The first two ingredients are named meat protein sources which is good. Drawbacks include rice fractions (whole grain, followed by rice flour), and it does have corn gluten meal (but at least its further down the list than in alot of other foods, including Nutro and Premium Edge). For those interested, here are the ingredients from the Exclusive website. Not true premium food when compared to Innova and Wellness, but ingredient wise its comparible to Nutro and Royal Canin type foods.

INGREDIENTS: Chicken, chicken meal, oatmeal, whole grain brown rice, rice flour,
chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), corn gluten meal,
brewer’s rice, dried beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, flaxseed, fish meal, brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dl-methionine, taurine, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, potassium iodide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride 
(vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, sodium selenite, menadione dimethyl 
pyrimidinol bisulfite (source of vitamin K activity), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

What is this food called again?


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Its called eXclusive (as it says in the post title)

Info here:
http://www.pminutrition.com/main.html



> Exclusive™ Chicken & Rice Cat Formula
> Fresh Chicken - Our #1 Ingredient
> 
> Superior nutrition, specifically formulated for a cat’s unique dietary needs.
> ...


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Oh. I thought exclusive was a description, not a name  

How come I never heard about this cat food before?


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

What are some other good ones? i wish there were trial packets. Ide hate to buy some different stuff and he turns his nose up to it. He does that alot with stuff so i dont want to pay top $ and he wont even eat a cup full of it.

I like the idea of getting cat food at a store that i can atleast shop for other stuff, this specialty food at specialty stores isnt gona fly in the future. It make me feel bad when all i got is crap catfood.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Where did you buy/see it? I have never heard of it until now.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

I got mine at a feed store, the store is called "Ranch and home" its like a hardware store but they sell alot to farmers so they have horse saddles, horse food all kinds of stuff for animals as well as liek home depot stuff. Its a store in town that is near where my friend lives. He read some books about catfood and stuff and would look at the list of food in the different cat foods. This is what he said was the best he could find.

At walmart they have other brands that cost alot more, like $10. a bag for a smaller size bag and the list of stuff inside doesnt look any better then the purina i was getting.

What about mail order? is there any mail order catfood? if i could get some in the mail that wouldnt be to bad. I wouldnt mind ordering some good stuff.


----------



## micp879 (Mar 22, 2005)

The only place Ive found it is at my local feed store, where I get Cal Natural, Innova, and Wellness If I need it.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

BowerR64 said:


> What are some other good ones? i wish there were trial packets. Ide hate to buy some different stuff and he turns his nose up to it. He does that alot with stuff so i dont want to pay top $ and he wont even eat a cup full of it.


Some stores will take the food back if your cat doesn't like it. Ask at your store to see if they'll do this.


----------

